# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met CHR de la Citadelle (Clinique Sainte Rosalie)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
CHR de la Citadelle (Clinique Sainte Rosalie)
Rue des Wallons 72
Liège

Bezoek de website van CHR de la Citadelle


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met CHR de la Citadelle.*

----------

